# شرح الحسابات الهيدروليكية باستخدام برنامج elite fire



## محمد العطفي (2 يوليو 2017)

السلام عليكم جميعا 
اسعد الله صباحكم 
بص بقي يا هندسة ...خد بقي الكبسولة دي في الحسابات الهيدروليكية 




.
اول حاجة تبقي عارف يعني ايه حسابات مش مجرد انك تنزل المف او تروح تسمع فيديو وخلاص ...انما لازم تبقي فاهم انت هتستخدم برنامج ال ELITE FIRE ليه وفايدته ايه :
ركز بقي معايا وخد الخطوات دي :
1- اسمع الفيديو ده وافهم يعني ايه حسابات 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmtkSKaOv4o
2- بعد كدة نزل الملفات الي في اللينك ده ( هيساعد معاك في انك تفهم اكتر ) كمان هتلاقي فيه برنامح الايليت مع الكراك بتاعه وملف فيه معادلات هازن ويليم ( واوعي تقولي مش عارف مين هازن ويليم 








https://mega.nz/…
3- بعد كدة نزل الملف ده الي هتلاقي فيهم شرح البرنامج في ملف شرح هيعجبك جدا ان شاء الله 
https://mega.nz/…
4- سطب البرنامج & اطبع ملف الشرح & بعدهم اسمع شرح البرنامج من الفيديو ده 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lKWqw_OIOIQ
5- الخطوة الاخيرة نزل المف ده في مشروع معمول بيه حسابات وكمان فيه الحل بتاعه علي برنامج ELITE FIRE وبكدة تكون انت خدت كبسولة مركزة في حسابات الحريق





https://mega.nz/…
6- ده بقي رابط تنزل منه برنامج لكود NFPA بحيث تكون عملية البحث عن المعلومة سهلة وبسيطة ( هو اصدار قديم بس هيفيدك انك تلاقي حاجة سهلة تدور بيها علي المعلومة)
https://mega.nz/…
اذا عجبك البوست اعمل ليه شير وخلي غيرك يستفيد 
ولو ما عجبكش يبقي فكك منه ولا كانك شوفته 







.
ما تنساش تقرء البوستات الي علي الصفحة علشان تعرف ترتب افكارك كويس .
https://www.facebook.com/MohamedElatfyEducationPage/
دمتم جميعا بخير​


----------



## mohumed33 (4 فبراير 2018)

مشكور ياهندسة
لكن الملفات لا تحمل من موقع mega


----------



## clever man (2 يونيو 2018)

الملفات مابتحملش ياهندسه


----------



## qadisia (6 يونيو 2018)

جهد ممتاز


----------



## moaied (7 يونيو 2019)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (22 يونيو 2019)

تحياتي مهندس محمد 
كمل جميلك و حدث الموضوع و فعله 
جزاكم الله خيرا و بركة


----------



## محمد محروس (11 أبريل 2021)

اخى الكريم 
ارجو ارسال لينكات برنامج ايليت فاير لاخيك للاهميه


----------

